# Cosco Ladders



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have never bought a Little Giant, and they cost what? You can get 3 Cosco ladders for the same money, and probably do about the same gyrations. I think the LG ladders really appeal to the DIY trade, since they don't have to lug them around a lot.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

J: You are sooooooooooooooooo right. Wife bought me a LG heavy duty one, close to a 20 ft r. IF I am going to use it ,I have to hire 2 guys to carry the darn thing :}:}:} The upside is the damn thing is as steady as a concrete set of steps, and just as mobile :laughing::w00t:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Just saw where Tuesday Morning has the Little Giant advertised for $199. According to the ad, it's supposed to arrive in stores August 4.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't have a little giant,but these are great for rough terrain


http://www.toolsplus1.com/bronco.htm


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

yup the 17 ' cosco ladder is great. use it on stairs, uneven ground, ect. got one about a yr ago and keep it in the back of my pickup all the time. it has to be the best ladder i own. could use another one, lol plus, all the steps are the same size or so. we can put a plank through any step, unlike a normal 6 or 8' step ladder


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't let "Chris" use it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOkLYMKo84k


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! 
Gave it to him Wednesday, 
and he's pleased. :thumbsup:
We put the video up on his TV
as a little B-Day party feature. :clap:
Still trying to figure out all
"24 functions." :laughing:


----------

